# Unser Rasen ist weg, die ganze Fläche ist überflutet!



## wp-3d (7. Juni 2009)

Hallo an alle Teich:crazy

Nun bin ich vom Kleinteich mit 6000 Ltr.  mit einem etwas größeren zusätzlichen Teich (32000 Ltr.) in die Mittelklasse aufgestiegen.

Beide Teiche sind mit einem Bach für Notropis verbunden, dieser fast noch einmal 4000 Ltr.

Als unbelehrbarer alter Knacker habe ich natürlich vieles falsch gebaut.
Alle Teiche liegen auf der Südseite und bekommen bis 16 Std. Sonne, ist ja gut für die Algen.

Wenn ich Glück habe, vertragen einige der vielen gesetzten Pflanzen die schädlichen Sonnenstrahlen und klauen den Algen die Nährstoffe.
Ein Sonnensegel für 60qm ist mir einfach zu Blöd.

Habe alles mit Kies zugeschüttet, damit sich viel Mulm ansammeln kann, wegen der Biologie die sich dort bilden kann und zusätzlich gibt es genügend Tarnung für __ Parasiten die meine behäbigen Buntkarpfen gelegentlich mal auf Trab bringen.
Auf 8,5m können sie jetzt auch etwas beschleunigen und verlieren ein paar Kalorien.

Weiter hin filtere ich das gesamte System mit einer 6000 Ltr.Pumpe und der Putzlumpentechnik. 

Schwiegertochters __ Wasserschildkröten wurden umgesiedelt und befinden sich auch in einem abgetrennten Teil im großen Teich, die Goldfische schwimmen weiterhin im kleinen Teich.

Alles in allem ein Biotop für alle, bei bei einer Tiefe von 1.2m -1.8m und 22,5°C Wassertemperatur auch schon einige male ein Plantschbecken für Zweibeiner.

Bevor hier einer meckert, es ist natürlich noch nicht alles fertiggestellt, wir möchten die nächsten Monate ja noch weiter-wursteln. 

Bilder im Album: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/media/albums/422


----------



## Christine (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Unser Rasen ist weg, die ganze Fläche ist überflutet!*

Boah, Werner, da hast Du aber heftig gebuddelt!  

Hoffentlich verlaufen äh verschwimmen sich die Kleinen jetzt nicht 

Wenn das erst fertiggewurstelt ist und eingewachsen, muss das ein Traum sein.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Unser Rasen ist weg, die ganze Fläche ist überflutet!*

Sieht Prima aus und Platz ist nun genug da 

Nur ich glaube auf die tollen Unterwasserbilder müssen wir jetzt wohl verzichten, oder ?


----------



## wp-3d (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Unser Rasen ist weg, die ganze Fläche ist überflutet!*



blumenelse schrieb:


> Boah, Werner, da hast Du aber heftig gebuddelt!
> 
> Hoffentlich verlaufen äh verschwimmen sich die Kleinen jetzt nicht
> 
> Wenn das erst fertiggewurstelt ist und eingewachsen, muss das ein Traum sein.



naja, 
am meisten hatte mein Sohn gebuddelt, ich hatte Rücken.


----------



## wp-3d (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Unser Rasen ist weg, die ganze Fläche ist überflutet!*



Koi-Uwe schrieb:


> Sieht Prima aus und Platz ist nun genug da
> 
> Nur ich glaube auf die tollen Unterwasserbilder müssen wir jetzt wohl verzichten, oder ?



Hi Uwe

 das wird sich noch zeigen.


----------



## kleinmolli70 (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Unser Rasen ist weg, die ganze Fläche ist überflutet!*

wow ich wünschte ich könnte unseren rasen auch total überfluten ....
das wärs ...
aber ich darf leider nicht :-(


----------



## wp-3d (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Unser Rasen ist weg, die ganze Fläche ist überflutet!*



kleinmolli70 schrieb:


> wow ich wünschte ich könnte unseren rasen auch total überfluten ....
> das wärs ...
> aber ich darf leider nicht :-(




warum nicht ?

bist doch auch in der 6000 Ltr Klasse, so ist der Anfang schon einmal geschaft.


----------



## kleinmolli70 (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Unser Rasen ist weg, die ganze Fläche ist überflutet!*

ja aber meine bessere hälfte mäht lieber rasen anstatt algen zu fischen ....


----------



## waterman (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Unser Rasen ist weg, die ganze Fläche ist überflutet!*

Hallo Werner, 

schöner Bericht und schöner Teich. Herzlichen Glückwunsch 

Haste jut jemacht

Gruß
Wil


----------



## Digicat (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Unser Rasen ist weg, die ganze Fläche ist überflutet!*

Servus Werner

Was soll ich da noch sagen ......

Gratuliere zur Rasenfreiheit 

Freue mich schon auf deine Unterwasserbilder


----------



## CoolNiro (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Unser Rasen ist weg, die ganze Fläche ist überflutet!*

Hallo Werner,

congratulations, sehr schön, alles wurde gut 

Gruß
Andy


----------



## axel (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Unser Rasen ist weg, die ganze Fläche ist überflutet!*

Hallo Werner 

Auch von mir ein großes Lob 
Sieht Klasse aus Deine Teichanlage .
Viele schöne Fotos ! 

lg
axel


----------



## wp-3d (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Unser Rasen ist weg, die ganze Fläche ist überflutet!*



axel schrieb:


> Hallo Werner
> 
> Auch von mir ein großes Lob
> Sieht Klasse aus Deine Teichanlage .
> ...




Hallo Wil, Helmut, Andy und Axel

danke danke !!!

@ Helmut, hatte ich deinen Garten als Vorbild noch im Hinterkopf.


----------



## Dodi (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Unser Rasen ist weg, die ganze Fläche ist überflutet!*

Hallo Werner!

Gelungener Bericht und ebenso gelungen die Teichanlage mit dem riesigen Bachlauf! 

Hast Dich mächtig ins Zeug gelegt. 
Ich glaube, Deine Fische werden sich sehr wohl fühlen!

Frage noch: wie wird später der Rand gemacht, wo die Granitplatten ¿ (Ironie) draufliegen - willst Du da solche verlegen?

Viel Spaß mit dem neuen, schönen und großen Teich! 

: musst noch Dein Profil an die neuen Gegebenheiten anpassen...


----------



## wp-3d (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Unser Rasen ist weg, die ganze Fläche ist überflutet!*



Dodi schrieb:


> Frage noch: wie wird später der Rand gemacht, wo die Granitplatten ¿ (Ironie) draufliegen - willst Du da solche verlegen?



Hallo Dodi,

genau da fehlt uns noch eine Idee 

Es sind Betonplatten im Granitdesign, sie waren ein Sonderangebot.
Da wurde auf Verdacht schnell noch der Rest von 50 Stück aufgekauft.

Jetzt liegen einige provisorisch auf dem Ringanker, kann mich mit der Optik aber noch nicht richtig anfreunden.


----------



## Christine (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Unser Rasen ist weg, die ganze Fläche ist überflutet!*



wp-3d schrieb:


> Jetzt liegen einige provisorisch auf dem Ringanker, kann mich mit der Optik aber noch nicht richtig anfreunden.



 Werner - abwarten - grün werden die doch von alleine


----------



## ziemlicherneuling (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Unser Rasen ist weg, die ganze Fläche ist überflutet!*

Hallo Werner,
das ist ja echt fantastisch und dann auch noch dieser Notropisbach - wow- sind die da auch schon drinnen? 
Ansonsten  so was hätte ich auch gerne.
LG Eva


----------



## mitch (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Unser Rasen ist weg, die ganze Fläche ist überflutet!*

hallo werner,

echt hut ab -  

hast mächtig kies in den neuen gesteckt/geschüttet  - find ich gut 

wie hast du die folien verbunden ?


----------



## wp-3d (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Unser Rasen ist weg, die ganze Fläche ist überflutet!*



ziemlicherneuling schrieb:


> Hallo Werner,
> das ist ja echt fantastisch und dann auch noch dieser Notropisbach - wow- sind die da auch schon drinnen?
> Ansonsten  so was hätte ich auch gerne.
> LG Eva



Hi Eva,

na klar, sonst währe die Bezeichnung doch falsch.

Ca 50 od. 60 Stück 
sind noch jung und erst schwach gefärbt.
 

@Christine, die Ufermatten sind doch schon grün, die Trittplatten dann auch noch.


----------



## Olli.P (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Unser Rasen ist weg, die ganze Fläche ist überflutet!*

Hi Wänäää,

schöner Teich 

Bin sprachlos.... 

Und 

Denn ich find das gar ned gut 

Jetzt bekomm ich den ja gar ned mehr von dir, wenn er für den kleinen zu groß geworden wäre..............


----------



## wp-3d (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Unser Rasen ist weg, die ganze Fläche ist überflutet!*



mitch schrieb:


> hallo werner,
> 
> echt hut ab -
> 
> ...



Hi Mitch,

na hallo, das ist noch nicht alles, muß noch einiges versenken.
Statt 12 to hatte mir ein 40 tonner den Hof mit 12qm zugeschüttet.
Jetzt können wir ca 20 to Kies über das ganze Grundstück verteilen.

Die Folie ist alles in einem Stück (300 kg), das war ein Spass, zwei Frauen mein Sohn und ich.:crazy


----------



## wp-3d (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Unser Rasen ist weg, die ganze Fläche ist überflutet!*



Olli.P schrieb:


> Jetzt bekomm ich den ja gar ned mehr von dir, wenn er für den kleinen zu groß geworden wäre..............



Hi Olli

na ja, da hast du recht.

Jetzt ist er im großen ein wenig klein.


----------



## simon (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Unser Rasen ist weg, die ganze Fläche ist überflutet!*

hallo teichbaumeister werner
haste wirklich gut gemacht das ganze projekttoll
hättest uns aber auch schon nen tick früher dran teilhaben lassen können(auch wir wollen stetig lernen)
wegen dem kies und den putzlumpen keine angst
gibt nix was nen teich schneller sauber macht als dein filtereimer(meiner nach 5 tagen klar,wo vorher uvc,brottrunk und wasserwechsel nix brachten)
schönen sommer und viel spass beim teichweiterbasteln
gruss simon


----------



## toschbaer (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Unser Rasen ist weg, die ganze Fläche ist überflutet!*

UIIIIIIIIIIIII  Werner,

der Teich hat was!!  

Du weißt, ich habe noch was für Dich! 

Und Du weißt, ich möchte auch noch was von Dir!

Viel Spaß mit Deinem neuen Teich

 und 

= immer klares Wasser!!

LG
Friedhelm


----------



## wp-3d (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Unser Rasen ist weg, die ganze Fläche ist überflutet!*



simon schrieb:


> hättest uns aber auch schon nen tick früher dran teilhaben lassen können(auch wir wollen stetig lernen)



Hi Simon,

hatte ich doch, siehe https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/forum/showthread.php?p=218750#post218750

Nein, ich hatte wenig Zeit, da ich auch noch in Vierschicht gesteckt wurde, hatte ich zu nichts mehr Lust.
Heute bis morgen Mittag habe ich wieder etwas Ruhe.


----------



## HaMaKi (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: Unser Rasen ist weg, die ganze Fläche ist überflutet!*

Mensch Werner 

das sieht gigantisch aus, was ihr da gebaut habt! Eine super Idee!
Die 'Wasser-Welt' mit Notropis-Bach und __ Schildkröten-Bereich ist toll geworden; bin total beeindruckt   

Lieben Gruß  Marita


----------



## Goldi2009 (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: Unser Rasen ist weg, die ganze Fläche ist überflutet!*

Hallo Werner,

darauf kannst Du wirklich stolz sein! So einen tollen Teich würde ich mir auch wünschen! Und dann noch mit Bachlauf!!! Genial

Also hier im Forum muss man sich mit einem Miniteich fast schämen. Leider kann ich bis jetzt meinen Mann noch nicht zu einer Vergrößerung des Mini-Teiches überreden...

Viel Spaß mit dem neuen Teich!

Anne


----------



## Christine (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: Unser Rasen ist weg, die ganze Fläche ist überflutet!*



Goldi2009 schrieb:


> Also hier im Forum muss man sich mit einem Miniteich fast schämen.



 Liebe Anne!



Wo wir doch sogar eine florierende Miniteichabteilung haben. 
Das ist doch was völlig anderes. 
Die Größe allein macht es nicht


----------



## Eugen (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: Unser Rasen ist weg, die ganze Fläche ist überflutet!*

Hallo Werner,

fleißig,fleißig 

ich bin von deiner Wasserlandschaft angetan.  toll

NUR, hast du jetzt noch Platz für deine __ Lotos


----------



## wp-3d (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: Unser Rasen ist weg, die ganze Fläche ist überflutet!*

Hallo an alle Miniteichler,

ich habe mich auch 30 Jahre mit den Miniteichen begnügt und hatte in den letzten Jahren meine Freude, einen mit Farbkarpfen überbesetzten Kleinteich im Biologischen Gleichgewicht zu halten.

Jedes Gewässer hat seinen Reiz, so hatte ich auch 6 eingegrabene Mörtelkübel neben dem Teich in dem sich Kleingetier tummeln konnte die im Fischteich keine Shance gehabt hätten.


@ Eugen
für den __ Lotos werden wohl 2 der gerade erwähnten Mörtelkübel weichen müssen.




Hier ein kleines Video von den Notropis im Bachlauf, nicht schön aber selten,

wahrscheinlich weltweit das erste künstliche Gewässer das für die Notropis naturnah angelegt wurde.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZoRuB8xp3x0
Der Bachlauf mit einer Länge von 15 m und einem Volumen von 4000 Ltr. wird im Intervall mehrmals täglich mit bis zu 60 m/3 Std. durchströmt.


----------



## Jürgen-V (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: Unser Rasen ist weg, die ganze Fläche ist überflutet!*

hi werner
hast du echt toll gemacht.



> Weiter hin filtere ich das gesamte System mit einer 6000 Ltr.Pumpe und der Putzlumpentechnik.



nur daran sollten wir noch arbeiten.


----------



## wp-3d (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: Unser Rasen ist weg, die ganze Fläche ist überflutet!*



Jürgen-V schrieb:


> hi werner
> hast du echt toll gemacht.
> 
> 
> ...



Hi Jürgen,

am Besatz hat sich ja nichts geändert.

Siehe einmal in mein Profil.


----------



## Eva-Maria (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: Unser Rasen ist weg, die ganze Fläche ist überflutet!*

Hallo Werner,
bin noch ein absoluter "Frischling" hier im Forum.... und staune gerade nicht schlecht!!!!
Chapeau - was für ein TEICH!
Wir, mit unserer "geplanten Pfütze", bewundern Deine/eure Schaffenskraft!
Viel Freude mit eurer "Seenlandschaft",
Eva-Maria


----------



## AxelU (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: Unser Rasen ist weg, die ganze Fläche ist überflutet!*

Hallo Werner,

Du hast 2 Teiche per Bach miteinander verbunden. Die Notropis können also auch in die beiden Teiche? Der Bach ist aber zu flach für die dicken Kois und Goldfische, richtig?

Bleiben die Notropis denn grundsätzlich im Bach oder sind die auch hin und wieder im Teich?

Axel


----------



## wp-3d (1. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Unser Rasen ist weg, die ganze Fläche ist überflutet!*

Hallo,

heute gibt es aktuelle Bilder,
die Sicht ist wie ich es wünsche  bis 1,8 m Tiefe und 8.5 m quer durch den Teich.

           

das alles ohne UVC Brenner.




.


----------



## Digicat (1. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Unser Rasen ist weg, die ganze Fläche ist überflutet!*

Servus Werner

Wahnsinn, wie klar dein Wasser ist 

Aber die Fadenalgen haben sich über den Winter auch stark vermehrt  ... da sieht man aber sehr gut an den Bildern, daß die Fadenalgen sich nicht am Substrat ansiedeln, sondern nur auf der Folie. Darf ich mir die Bilder für einen Beitrag übers Substrat ausleihen (hab noch nie so gute Bilder zur Veranschaulichung gesehen )


----------



## Bibo-30 (1. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Unser Rasen ist weg, die ganze Fläche ist überflutet!*

wow....klasse. 
Da hast Du eine tolle Teichanlage. Und soooo klar....ist irre


----------



## Alexandros (1. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Unser Rasen ist weg, die ganze Fläche ist überflutet!*

Hallöle,

wunderschön 
Weiß garnicht was ihr gegen die Fadenalgen habt, ich find die so wie sie in dem Teich sind sogar schön


----------



## Digicat (1. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Unser Rasen ist weg, die ganze Fläche ist überflutet!*

Servus Alex

Ich habe nix gegen die Algen ...


----------



## mitch (1. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Unser Rasen ist weg, die ganze Fläche ist überflutet!*

hallo werner,

warst wieder mal mit dem u-boot im teich 

das wasser hast du doch extra für heute so klar gemacht (1.4 ) 







ne im ernst - das teichlein ist  geworden


----------



## Testpilot (1. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Unser Rasen ist weg, die ganze Fläche ist überflutet!*

Also Werner über deine Wasserbrillianz staune ich ja immer wieder. Der alte Teich war ja schon der Knüller aber das hast Du getopt!!!

Echt klasse.

Gruß
Timo


----------



## Alexandros (1. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Unser Rasen ist weg, die ganze Fläche ist überflutet!*



Digicat schrieb:


> Servus Alex
> 
> Ich habe nix gegen die Algen ...




iiiih so sehen die bei mir dann meist auch aus, so gefallen sie mir nicht


----------



## wp-3d (1. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Unser Rasen ist weg, die ganze Fläche ist überflutet!*



Digicat schrieb:


> Darf ich mir die Bilder für einen Beitrag übers Substrat ausleihen (hab noch nie so gute Bilder zur Veranschaulichung gesehen )



Hallo,

@ Helmut: Bilder darfst Du verwenden und die Fadenalgen kannst Du auch haben.
Hier könntest Du Dich auch bedienen.  https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/6693 

@ an alle:  Danke für die Komplimente, zur Zeit sind mir diese Gewächse noch zu lang,

aber die höheren Pflanzen werden es demnächst schon richten.

@ mitch: ich hoffe es wird noch besser, demnächst kommt der Rieselfilter wieder in Betrieb, zusammen mit den Pflanzen könnte es noch etwas bringen.


----------



## simon (1. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Unser Rasen ist weg, die ganze Fläche ist überflutet!*

servus werner
hmmmm  meins sieht fast genauso gut aus
nur mit uvc+eimerchen
aber tröste dich  fadenalgen hab ich auch
schönen sommer wünsch ich dir
gruss simon


----------



## wp-3d (2. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Unser Rasen ist weg, die ganze Fläche ist überflutet!*



simon schrieb:


> meins sieht fast genauso gut aus



Hi Simon

na klar, bist ja auch Spezi des Kristallklaren Teichwasser.


----------



## toschbaer (4. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Unser Rasen ist weg, die ganze Fläche ist überflutet!*

Hallo Werner,

das Wasser so wie es sein soll!  ! 




Aber, diese Algen 

Hmmm, ich denke da solltest Du noch einiges verbessern und Dir noch ein paar Pflanzen geben lassen!
Ich werde Dir über Christine welche zukommen lassen! 
Oder bist am 1.Mai auch dabei?

LG
Friedhelm


----------



## wp-3d (5. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Unser Rasen ist weg, die ganze Fläche ist überflutet!*



toschbaer schrieb:


> Aber, diese Algen




Hi Friedhelm,

habe gerade noch einmal nachgesehen, in der Nacht sieht es mit den Algen nicht so schlimm aus.
 

Eigentlich hatte ich jetzt schon alles bepflanzt, muss mal sehen was noch wieder kommt.
Bei mir sind außer den Algen keine Pflanzen im Winter gewachsen. 

1. Mai haben am Abend vorher noch eine Familienfeier.


----------



## kleine007 (5. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Unser Rasen ist weg, die ganze Fläche ist überflutet!*

Hallo Werner,
das sieht ja toll aus das wäre ein Traum von mir wir hätten auch Platz .


----------



## wp-3d (12. Juli 2010)

*Der Teich nach einem Jahr mit Koi und  Regenbogenelritze ( Notropis chrosomus )*

Hallo,
jetzt nach etwas über 1 Jahr wieder ein paar Bilder.


                  

ach ja, hier ist noch mein UVC Brenner
 

aktuelle Bilder unter Wasser:
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/forum/showthread.php?p=291047#post291047




.


----------



## Christine (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Unser Rasen ist weg, die ganze Fläche ist überflutet!*

Hallo Werner,

das Wasser ist irre. Und das einfach so ohne Zauberei, ohne Filter der Porsche-Klasse und ohne Chemie.


----------



## danyvet (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Unser Rasen ist weg, die ganze Fläche ist überflutet!*

wow, das hab ich ja noch gar nicht gesehen! 
coool. und weißt du was? ich finde diesen fadenalgenrasen wunderhübsch!!! so einen hätt ich auch gern. wie geht das? ist deine Folie rau?


----------



## wp-3d (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Unser Rasen ist weg, die ganze Fläche ist überflutet!*



blumenelse schrieb:


> Hallo Werner,
> 
> das Wasser ist irre. Und das einfach so ohne Zauberei, ohne Filter der Porsche-Klasse und ohne Chemie.





Hi Christine,

so ist es, Du kennst es ja schon.


----------



## wp-3d (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Unser Rasen ist weg, die ganze Fläche ist überflutet!*



danyvet schrieb:


> wow, das hab ich ja noch gar nicht gesehen!
> coool. und weißt du was? ich finde diesen fadenalgenrasen wunderhübsch!!! so einen hätt ich auch gern. wie geht das? ist deine Folie rau?



Hi Dany,

es ist normale EPDM Folie.

ich halte das Wasser Nährstoffarm und somit wird der Algenrasen mit der Zeit wahrscheinlich verschwinden.


----------



## Schaffi (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Unser Rasen ist weg, die ganze Fläche ist überflutet!*

Aber wie schaffst Du das, dass Wasser so klar zu bekommen? Hast du nen Wellenmacher eingebaut, der alle halbe Std. die Ostsee simuliert? 

Auf jedenfall ein dickes Lob, mal sehen, wenn ich mal im Lotto gewonnen habe, dann werd ich mich auch durch den Garten buddeln ... oder buddeln lassen  

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## wp-3d (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Unser Rasen ist weg, die ganze Fläche ist überflutet!*



Schaffi schrieb:


> Aber wie schaffst Du das, dass Wasser so klar zu bekommen? Hast du nen Wellenmacher eingebaut, der alle halbe Std. die Ostsee simuliert?
> 
> Auf jedenfall ein dickes Lob, mal sehen, wenn ich mal im Lotto gewonnen habe, dann werd ich mich auch durch den Garten buddeln ... oder buddeln lassen
> 
> ...



Hi Stefan,

eine Rohrpumpe 55000 Ltr/h, diese läuft jede Stunde 3 min und dieses 20x am Tag, so bekomme ich eine Runndumströmung  im Teich und der Schmutz gelangt über die Bodenabläufe in den Bachlauf und am Ende in den Filter der sich im kleinen Filter und Pflanzenteich befindet.
Dauerhaft läuft nur eine 6000Ltr/h Pumpe die bis zum nächsten Intervall den kleinen Teich geklärt hat und so die Rohrpumpe wieder klares Wasser in den grossen Teich spült.

Aber ein Geheimnis für klares Wasser gibt es hier im Forum nicht, es sind einfach viele,viele Pflanzen, feines Substrat für Pflanzen und Boden.

Bei Fischhaltung schnellstens den Dreck aus dem Teich und keine Mulmecken zulassen.


----------



## shanana (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Unser Rasen ist weg, die ganze Fläche ist überflutet!*

und was für substrat nimmst du ?


----------



## wp-3d (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Unser Rasen ist weg, die ganze Fläche ist überflutet!*



shanana schrieb:


> und was für substrat nimmst du ?





siehe hier:  https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/forum/showthread.php?p=291047#post291047




.


----------



## shanana (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Unser Rasen ist weg, die ganze Fläche ist überflutet!*



wp-3d schrieb:


> siehe hier:  https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/forum/showthread.php?p=291047#post291047
> 
> 
> 
> ...



also gröberer kies?


----------



## wp-3d (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Unser Rasen ist weg, die ganze Fläche ist überflutet!*



shanana schrieb:


> also gröberer kies?



Grober Kies 

Bei uns wird er Perlkies genannt. 

hier ein Größenvergleich, die Münze hat ca.20 mm.
 

Die Fische müssen das Substrat zum kauen ins Maul nehmen und beim gründeln schön durchflügen können, so wachsen keine Algen und der Schmutz setzt sich nicht in die Zwischenräume.


----------



## Schaffi (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Unser Rasen ist weg, die ganze Fläche ist überflutet!*

Klasse durchdacht, wenn ich mal nen Umbau plane, lade ich Dich gerne zu uns ein  Wenn wir es schaffen leg ich noch nen Tag im Heidepark Soltau dazu  

Gruß 
Stefan


----------



## wp-3d (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: Unser Rasen ist weg, die ganze Fläche ist überflutet!*

Hallo,

letzte Woche den kleinen Teich der als Filterteich dient etwas aufgetunt.

__ Schilf-rhizome von Daumendicke hatten den Weg durch eine Schweißnaht gefunden und zu einem Wasserverlust von min. 1000 Ltr./Tag geführt.


----------



## Christine (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: Unser Rasen ist weg, die ganze Fläche ist überflutet!*

Hallo Werner,

und mal eben ein bisschen vergrößert 


Sieht gut aus


----------



## wp-3d (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: Unser Rasen ist weg, die ganze Fläche ist überflutet!*

Hi Christine,

jou so kommt im Urlaub keine Langeweile auf.


----------



## wp-3d (4. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Unser Rasen ist weg, die ganze Fläche ist überflutet!*

Unterwasserwelten von einem kleinen Tauchgang meiner Cam. im Aquarium   :  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u2odIXvFdxU


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (4. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Unser Rasen ist weg, die ganze Fläche ist überflutet!*

 tolles Video - mit welcher cam doch gleich nochmal ?


----------



## wp-3d (4. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Unser Rasen ist weg, die ganze Fläche ist überflutet!*



69pflanzenfreund69 schrieb:


> tolles Video - mit welcher cam doch gleich nochmal ?



Hi Ralf,

Casio Exilim EX-FH 20


----------



## Digicat (4. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Unser Rasen ist weg, die ganze Fläche ist überflutet!*

Servus Werner

Ganz Toll 

Sehe gar keine Fadenalgen mehr ... wie bist du die vom Frühjahr los geworden ..... abgefischt


----------



## danyvet (4. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Unser Rasen ist weg, die ganze Fläche ist überflutet!*

Was hast du denn da für dunkelgrüne Bälle am Grund liegen? Oder sind das Pflanzenbüschel?


----------



## wp-3d (4. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Unser Rasen ist weg, die ganze Fläche ist überflutet!*

Hi Dany & Helmut,

die Algen sind noch da, aber kürzer,

die grünen Bälle sind auch Algen (Mooskugel), sie liegen zum Testen seit 4 Monaten im Teich. http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Aegagropila_linnaei




.


----------



## LowLisa (14. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Unser Rasen ist weg, die ganze Fläche ist überflutet!*

Hallo Werner,

nimmst du die Mooskugeln im Winter raus oder macht das denen nichts?

Cheers! LowLisa


----------



## wp-3d (17. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Unser Rasen ist weg, die ganze Fläche ist überflutet!*



LowLisa schrieb:


> Hallo Werner,
> 
> nimmst du die Mooskugeln im Winter raus oder macht das denen nichts?
> 
> Cheers! LowLisa





Hallo Low & Lisa,

die Dinger bleiben zum Testen auch im Winter liegen, sie kommen ja aus kühlen Gewässer.

So kann ich bis nächstes Jahr eigene Erfahrungen sammeln, ich glaube nicht alles was im Netz verbreitet wird.

Die paar Kugeln bringen dem Teich nichts, sind etwas für das Auge und auch nur wenn das Wasser bis zum Boden klar ist und von der Strömung oder den Fischen gelegentlich gerollt werden.


.


----------



## wp-3d (8. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Unser Rasen ist weg, die ganze Fläche ist überflutet!*

Hallo,


jetzt ist der Teich nach 4 Tagen endlich komplett eisfrei und habe wieder freie Sicht.


Bei Sonnenschein habe ich gleich ein paar Bilder von meinen, wie immer Naturtrüben Gewässer gemacht, 
UVC will ich nicht, bin beratungs-resistent. 

Ich hoffe, die Bodenbewohner sind bei 1,8mtr. Tiefe noch zu erkennen.

      

auch die kleinen Regenbogenshiner sind wieder zu sehen.
 


.


----------



## R8. (8. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Unser Rasen ist weg, die ganze Fläche ist überflutet!*

Huhu,

sehr gute Arbeit, Werner


----------



## Stoer (9. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Unser Rasen ist weg, die ganze Fläche ist überflutet!*



wp-3d schrieb:


> Weiter hin filtere ich das gesamte System mit einer 6000 Ltr.Pumpe und der Putzlumpentechnik.



Hallo Werner,

was ist die "Putzlumpentechnik" ?


----------



## wp-3d (9. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Unser Rasen ist weg, die ganze Fläche ist überflutet!*

Hi Peter,

sihe hier: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/15926/?q=grobe+Filterfaser


.


----------



## Janski (13. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Unser Rasen ist weg, die ganze Fläche ist überflutet!*

Hi wp-3d,

ist der Stör auf dem 2.Foto ein Hausen oder ein Hybride,
weil der sieht mal richtig geil aus.


MfG
Jan


----------



## wp-3d (13. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Unser Rasen ist weg, die ganze Fläche ist überflutet!*



Janski schrieb:


> ist der Stör auf dem 2.Foto ein Hausen oder ein Hybride,
> MfG
> Jan






Hi Jan,

es ist ein Hybrid __ Sterlet/Waxdick (Diamantstör)



.


----------



## Armatus (13. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Unser Rasen ist weg, die ganze Fläche ist überflutet!*

Moin,
wo haste den her?


----------



## wp-3d (13. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Unser Rasen ist weg, die ganze Fläche ist überflutet!*



Armatus schrieb:


> Moin,
> wo haste den her?





von hier:   http://www.koicompetence.de/xanario...th=40&sessID=399d4abd4c816cb47ebc681313044ab7



.


----------



## Armatus (13. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Unser Rasen ist weg, die ganze Fläche ist überflutet!*

Hi,

vielen dank!

Werde mir wohl auch einen zulegen,weiß aber nicht woher.


----------



## wp-3d (22. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Unser Rasen ist weg, die ganze Fläche ist überflutet!*

Hallo,

das Eis ist wieder da,:evil

aber diesmal ist es schön klar und ich kann die Tiere beobachten.  

         



.


----------



## wp-3d (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Unser Rasen ist weg, die ganze Fläche ist überflutet!*

Hallo,

und nun Frühlingsbilder vom großen und kleinen Teich & Bachlauf.

                           



.


----------



## simon (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Unser Rasen ist weg, die ganze Fläche ist überflutet!*

hoi werner
ohne worte einfach nur schön*beneid*
ein wahrer traum das ganze
weiter so
gruss simon


----------



## Eva-Maria (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: Unser Rasen ist weg, die ganze Fläche ist überflutet!*

Moin Werner,
habe jetzt den ganzen thread nochmals angeschaut.
KLASSE, wie Du das über Jahre hinkriegst,
hast meinen vollen Respekt!


----------



## SonjaJ (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: Unser Rasen ist weg, die ganze Fläche ist überflutet!*

Wow - großen Respekt auch von mir!

Das sieht wirklich ganz wunderbar aus!


----------



## wp-3d (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: Unser Rasen ist weg, die ganze Fläche ist überflutet!*

Hallo,

wenn die Pflanzen wachsen
und man wieder ungetrübte Bodensicht hat
macht es auch wieder Spaß.

Verstecken müßt ihr eure Teiche ja auch nicht.


----------



## SonjaJ (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: Unser Rasen ist weg, die ganze Fläche ist überflutet!*



wp-3d schrieb:


> Verstecken müßt ihr eure Teiche ja auch nicht.



 ...Aufpassen mit dieser Aussagen, ich hab hier im Forum nämlich och keine Fotos gepostet.


----------



## wp-3d (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: Unser Rasen ist weg, die ganze Fläche ist überflutet!*



SonjaJ schrieb:


> ...Aufpassen mit dieser Aussagen, ich hab hier im Forum nämlich och keine Fotos gepostet.



Hi Sonja,

richtig

aber ein Teich mit schönen Seerosen lässt Gutes vermuten.


----------



## SonjaJ (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: Unser Rasen ist weg, die ganze Fläche ist überflutet!*

 Danke, Werner!

....Bilder folgen.


----------



## wp-3d (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: Unser Rasen ist weg, die ganze Fläche ist überflutet!*



SonjaJ schrieb:


> Danke, Werner!
> 
> ....Bilder folgen.





na dann,

ich bin neugierig.


----------



## Dondle (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: Unser Rasen ist weg, die ganze Fläche ist überflutet!*

Hallo, Werner
supergeiler Teich!
wie viele Koi sind das denn jetzt? das is ja schon ein ganzer Haufen!

Grüße, Robert


----------



## wp-3d (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: Unser Rasen ist weg, die ganze Fläche ist überflutet!*



Dondle schrieb:


> Hallo, Werner
> supergeiler Teich!
> wie viele Koi sind das denn jetzt? das is ja schon ein ganzer Haufen!
> Grüße, Robert





Hi Robert,

keine Ahnug 

kannst ja mal im Video zählen: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u2odIXvFdxU&feature=channel_video_title

mit den kleinen Notropis chrosomus können es in der ganzen Anlage schon 1000 Fische sein.


.


----------



## SonjaJ (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: Unser Rasen ist weg, die ganze Fläche ist überflutet!*



wp-3d schrieb:


> mit den kleinen Notropis chrosomus können es in der ganzen Anlage schon 1000 Fische sein.



:shock 
Sind das nicht zu viele?


----------



## wp-3d (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: Unser Rasen ist weg, die ganze Fläche ist überflutet!*



SonjaJ schrieb:


> :shock
> Sind das nicht zu viele?



Hi Sonja,

die Kleinen sieht man ja kaum.

hier ca. 300 Stück im 4000 Ltr. Bachlauf:http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NG_K88Mc5Rg&feature=channel_video_title

Es sind Schwarmfische je mehr um so wohler fühlen sie sich.

.


----------



## Echinopsis (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: Unser Rasen ist weg, die ganze Fläche ist überflutet!*

Ui, das sieht ja echt richtig Klasse aus, Respekt, der Teich hat sich toll entwickelt! 
Weiter so!

lG,
Daniel


----------



## wp-3d (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: Unser Rasen ist weg, die ganze Fläche ist überflutet!*

Hi Daniel,

ich gebe mein Bestes.

und meinen stacheligen Uferpflanzen kommen jetzt auch in Blüte.


.


----------



## Dondle (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: Unser Rasen ist weg, die ganze Fläche ist überflutet!*

Hallo, Werner
sollen die da alle drin bleiben?
Gruß, Robert


----------



## wp-3d (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: Unser Rasen ist weg, die ganze Fläche ist überflutet!*



Dondle schrieb:


> Hallo, Werner
> sollen die da alle drin bleiben?
> Gruß, Robert



Hi Robert,

ein großer Teil der kleinen Koi sind Nachzuchten,
irgendwann suche ich für mich die schönsten aus und der Rest geht an Bekannte.


.


----------



## Echinopsis (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: Unser Rasen ist weg, die ganze Fläche ist überflutet!*



wp-3d schrieb:


> und meinen stacheligen Uferpflanzen kommen jetzt auch in Blüte.



 na dann freue ich mich schon auf Bilder davon


----------



## wp-3d (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: Unser Rasen ist weg, die ganze Fläche ist überflutet!*



Echinopsis schrieb:


> na dann freue ich mich schon auf Bilder davon



Daniel,

Bild 10 & 11 ist doch schon der erste.

da mußt Du doch einen Blick für haben.

.


----------



## wp-3d (13. Mai 2013)

*AW: Unser Rasen ist weg, die ganze Fläche ist überflutet!*

Hallo,

der Teich gestern.
[yt]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f4CJVUnu5Sc[/yt]


.


----------



## LotP (13. Mai 2013)

*AW: Unser Rasen ist weg, die ganze Fläche ist überflutet!*

Sehr schön anzuschauen,
und alle fleißig am "nach-Futter-betteln"


----------



## jolantha (13. Mai 2013)

*AW: Unser Rasen ist weg, die ganze Fläche ist überflutet!*



wp-3d schrieb:


> Hi Robert,
> 
> und der Rest geht an Bekannte.
> 
> .



Hallo ,
wir müssen unbedingt " Bekannte " werden, da ist einer in Deinem Video, den hätt ich
gerne !!

Ist aber schon ein großer, dreifarbiger


----------



## wp-3d (13. Mai 2013)

*AW: Unser Rasen ist weg, die ganze Fläche ist überflutet!*



jolantha schrieb:


> Ist aber schon ein großer, dreifarbiger



Hi Jo,

die Rede war von den kleinen hässlichen.


.


----------



## FBeer (13. Mai 2013)

*AW: Unser Rasen ist weg, die ganze Fläche ist überflutet!*

Hossa! Endlich mal jemand der konsequent gegen das allwochendliche Rasenmähen einschreitet! Noch viel Spass mit dem Feuchtgebiet!


----------



## wp-3d (13. Mai 2013)

*AW: Unser Rasen ist weg, die ganze Fläche ist überflutet!*

ja schon, aber seit dem wird unter Wasser gemäht, macht mir aber mehr Spaß.


----------



## jolantha (14. Mai 2013)

*AW: Unser Rasen ist weg, die ganze Fläche ist überflutet!*



wp-3d schrieb:


> Hi Jo,
> 
> die Rede war von den kleinen hässlichen.
> 
> ...



Klein und häßlich bin ich selber, da kannste mir ja ruhig mal einen schönen
Fisch gönnen !!!


----------



## wp-3d (8. Juni 2013)

*die Gartenteiche jetzt nach vier Jahren*

die Gartenteiche jetzt nach vier Jahren.


      
           



.


----------



## wp-3d (28. Aug. 2013)

*AW: die Gartenteiche jetzt nach vier Jahren*

Hallo,

Aufnahmen unter Wasser.


     
     
 

.


----------



## Digicat (28. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Unser Rasen ist weg, die ganze Fläche ist überflutet!*

Servus Werner


----------



## wp-3d (28. Aug. 2013)

*die Gartenteiche jetzt nach vier Jahren*

Servus Helmut 

.


----------



## wp-3d (5. März 2014)

Hallo,

aktuelle Bilder aus dem Teich.

.


----------



## jolantha (6. März 2014)

Na klar, das mußte ja kommen, immer noch so viele häßliche Fische, von denen ich einfach
keinen abbekomme


----------



## krallowa (6. März 2014)

Moin,

darf man erfahren was du zur Wasserklärung machst.
Sieht ja echt wie aus einem Hochglanzprospekt aus wenn man die Bilder sieht.
Die Sache mit dem feinen Kies leuchtet ein, wollte eigentlich nichts außer vermörteln am Boden aber so hat man auch eine angenehme Sohle wenn man denn doch mal in den Teich steigen möchte.
An den Wänden hast du normale Ufermatten verbaut, oder was hält die Algen so gleichmäßig an der Wand?


----------



## wp-3d (6. März 2014)

Hallo,

@ Jolantha, häßliche Fische gebe ich nicht ab, ich habe noch hübsche Goldfische, die darfst Du dir abholen. 


@ Krallowa, seit über einem halben Jahr filter ich diesen Teich ca. 35.000 Ltr. mit Luftheber über einen Damenstrumpf.
Ufermatten sind nur im oberen Bereich, die Algen wachsen an der blanken Folie, das können sie auch am Glas in einem Aquarium.

.


----------



## wp-3d (3. Mai 2014)

Aktuelle Bilder von heute.


        


.


----------



## Patrick K (3. Mai 2014)

Hallo Werner


Pühhh, so klares Wasser, wer will das schon da bekommen die Fische ja Sonenbrand 

echt top , weiter so 

Gruss Patrick


----------



## wp-3d (3. Mai 2014)

Patrick K schrieb:


> Pühhh, so klares Wasser, wer will das schon da bekommen die Fische ja Sonenbrand



Hallo Patrick,

das macht z.Z. nur der scheiß Luftheber mit Leggings und der Rieselfilter.
Aber jeden Tag ca. 3-4 Kilo Abtropfgewicht Fadenalgenschmodder.

Was raus muss, muss Raus.  

.


----------



## wp-3d (17. Juni 2014)

Ein Strudel im Teich.


----------



## chris86 (18. Juni 2014)

Wirklich Respekt tolles Projekt !!!
und das ganze sogar fast in der Nachbarschaft bin wirklich hin und weg


----------



## krallowa (18. Juni 2014)

Dressierte Fische, Respekt.


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (18. Juni 2014)

Hallo Werner, 
Mach Dir doch nen Algenfilter, das entlastet die Hose. Es ist wirklich so, wenn man die Algen an einem dafür vorgesehenen Ort züchtet bleiben sie dem Teich fern, vorausgesetzt die Ernte ist genauso ertragreich/ 3-4 Kilo am Tag.


----------



## wp-3d (20. Juni 2014)

Hallo Thomas,

den Algenfilter hatte ich doch an den Teichwänden, nun ist nicht mehr viel da.


----------



## Plätscher (20. Juni 2014)

wp-3d schrieb:


> Hallo Thomas,
> 
> den Algenfilter hatte ich doch an den Teichwänden, nun ist nicht mehr viel da.



Ja das meint Thomas doch, du musst unbedingt einen Algenrasenfilter bauen sonst hast du vielleicht irgendwann keine Algen mehr und ein teich ohne Algen geht doch gar nicht


----------



## wp-3d (20. Juni 2014)

noch ein paar aktuelle Bilder.


----------



## jolantha (20. Juni 2014)

Werner,
einfach toll !!


----------



## samorai (20. Juni 2014)

Hallo Werner!
Hoffentlich bekommen Deine Fischies keinen Sonnenbrand!     super !!!         

Gruß Ron!


----------



## wp-3d (20. Juni 2014)

samorai schrieb:


> Hoffentlich bekommen Deine Fischies keinen Sonnenbrand!



Hallo Ron,

Ich hatte mal einen dummen Koi der legte sich oben auf ein Polster mit __ Hornkraut,
den Schädel über Wasseroberfläche, er hatte nach der Bestrahlung eine helle Schädeldecke.
Das hatte ihm aber nichts ausgemacht, er hatte nicht geklagt.


----------



## wp-3d (30. Juni 2014)

Unser Teichwächter im Regen. 

  

.


----------



## paulo (30. Juni 2014)

Werner, dein Teich ist ja echt der Oberhammer 

MfG Paul


----------



## krallowa (30. Juni 2014)

Schicke Figur 

Habe am Samstag zum ersten Mal die Notropis bei einem Fischhändler in Nutura gesehen und war echt begeistert, selten so schöne leuchtende Fische gesehen, Respekt.
Waren bei dem Händler allerdings auch sehr teuer (9,95€).
Waren in einen recht kleinen Plastikteich sehr lieblos, bin fast vorbei gelaufen aber so wie die geleuchtet haben konnte man sie nicht übersehen.
Ich habe echt den Strahler an der Decke gesucht, weil ich dachte die werden angestrahlt, aber nix da.
Das werden definitiv meine nächsten Teichbewohner und ich weiß auch schon wo ich die bestelle


----------

